# Potty training



## JamesO (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi all

Our lab pup Kona is 12 weeks old now, and we've had him for four. He stays in his crate during the day when we're not home (we let him out during our lunch hour), and hasn't had many accidents inside in general . . . but when he needs to go, he goes. We take him to the same spot every time and tell him, "Go potty". We've been doing this since day 1, but he doesn't seem to be running to the door when he needs to go. And, like I mentioned, when he needs to, he goes. 

We bought some training pads at Costco yesterday. That didn't go so well  He started wrestling them immediately.

Is four weeks enough time?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

At 12 weeks old, he's still a complete baby, and 4 weeks is not much time. At his age, he doesn't even know he has to go until it's time to go! 

Just be patient with him, encourage him to go where you want him to do, and praise him heavily for it. 
At his age, you should be taking him outside immediately after sleep (no matter how short of a nap it may be!) after play, and every hour in between that he's awake. The less opportunity he has for accidents, the faster he will learn.


----------



## JamesO (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, that's good to know! Thanks!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I also tend to think that boys are much slower at potty training than girls.


----------

